# Looking for answers - input appreciated



## Lookingforanswers18 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am new here, thank you for listening. I just returned from my first GI consult with a confirmed diagnosis of "functional GI disorder" "IBS" and a scheduled colonscopy, but feeling like I have more questions than answers.

A little background. I have dealt with GI issues for as long as I can remember: abnormal bowel movements, alternating between going 6-7 times per day and having days in between where nothing comes out. But up until January of this year, I was just living with it and had learned to tolerate. Lots of different diets and nothing really affected it. Then in late January, I was in Mexico and caught a "stomach bug" that left me with painful cramping, diarrhea, bloating and sensation of incomplete bowel movements for 2-3 days. After that, lots of constipation. Followed shortly after by having loose type 6 stools 4-8 times per day, and no normal stools, plus nausea, gas, gurgling and cramping constantly. Then within a period of 6 weeks I gained 20 lbs with no explanation and no change in diet and exercise. Within past month, started having constant lower left quadrant pain, usually just dull and achy but occasionally intense that is not relieved by going to the bathroom. I should also mention that when I had the stomach bug I was passing large clumps of mucousy clear stringy blobs, which I had never had in the past and continue to this day. Sometimes that is all that comes out of me, other times it is the jagged edged, mushy, kind with lots of undigested food. The pain, discomfort, and embarrassment associated with the constant abdominal pain, bloating, gas and frequent trips to the bathroom is becoming unbearable.

*I was frustrated after sharing all of these symptoms with the GI doctor, that I was told, verbatim, that it is "all in my head" and that there is nothing wrong with me - that it is a "functional disorder" with no cause other than my own mind. He said he could prove this because I don't wake up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom "my mind is shut off" so I don't have any problem then. Then, and this is the kicker, he told me "but you bought yourself a colonscopy" because of the description of mucous in the stool, which he said is not a classic sign of IBS.*

So now I have a colonscopy in 2 weeks, no answers as to what the root cause of all this is other than "its in my head", and being told if I eat more fiber it will go away.

Has anybody had similar issues and what has worked for you in trying to get to the root of the problem? I am hoping my colonoscopy comes back clear, but I am not buying that "this is all in my head" and want to start being proactive about curing the problem instead of just letting the doctor tell me there's nothing that can be done except eat more fiber (I eat a primarily vegetable/whole grain diet).

Any input or advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance and I'm sorry for anyone who is also dealing with these issues or worse.


----------



## Lovewinnie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

I have a similar issue! I've had IBS-A, leaky guy, and SIBO. Sounds to me like you might have a case of SIBO. My stomach daily puffs out like a balloon. I look 8 months pregnant. I also go to the bathroom 3-6 times a day. Sometimes, I don't go at all if I don't eat like I normally do!! Each time is a different consistency or shape. Before I go to the bathroom, I get this urgent feeling and I HAVE to go or else I will have an accident. If this sounds like you, you may have SIBO.

I was prescribed the antibiotic xifaxan, which temporarily helped.

But, I tried Interphase-Plus along with Triphala fruit. These together helped so much more. I also take L-Glutamine to help heal. Also, I drink ginger tea at night to help move things along.

I recommend that you try this (or any SIBO protocol) before you get your colonoscopy. These procedures can expose your insides to more bacteria than you even started out with!!

Please consider this!!


----------

